# 7 DPO Symptoms?



## sfaulk1

Did anyone have preg symptoms around 7dpo? Is that too early? I really want to find out before Mother's Day so I can give my mom and MIL Grandmother cards. That would be our way of announcing! I feel like I have a UTI but it doesn't burn when I pee (TMI-sorry!). Also my nipples are a little sore, but they have been my past few cycles.


----------



## Sdgal619

Hey here, i'm not even sure if i'm even preg yet but I've been researching signs and symptoms since 1 DPO and charting my own. There's this great website if you have time to look it up, I hope it helps https://www.twoweekwait.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms


----------



## sfaulk1

Sdgal619 said:


> Hey here, i'm not even sure if i'm even preg yet but I've been researching signs and symptoms since 1 DPO and charting my own. There's this great website if you have time to look it up, I hope it helps

Thank you so much! That website is amazing! Baby dust to you :thumbup:


----------



## Sdgal619

You're welcome:) and I think my test is positive this morning but my DH refused to see the line. What I tried different this month is soft cups, acupuncture, and vitex:)


----------



## sfaulk1

Congratulations!!! :happydance: My hubby is the same way! I think it's because every cycle I think "I KNOW I'm pregnant this time!" Good luck and lots of baby dust:dust:


----------



## Rowanbud

Hi! I'm 7dpo today too. I've had sore/extra sensitive nipples, mild cramping, terrible wind (LOL sorry if TMI) the most AMAZING vivid wierd dreams and am currently feeling like a have a mild fever and like i'm getting a cold or something. Mild back aches yesterday but fine today. Maybe I am just getting a cold and maybe its all just normal O / PMT symptoms but I'm paying more attention at the moment....It's mad isn't it? I always thought I was a sane rational person but I'm not at the moment haha!


----------



## Tilly4444

Hello sfaulk1
I am 7 DPO .. I am having strange cramps in my sides.. 
nothing like AF pains.. each month when my AF pains come (they only last a few seconds) but I know thats me out :( 
and I feel wet down below but there is nothing there.. sorry TMI.. 
People say that they feel that their AF is coming and it never comes.. I hope thats me.. haha 

Congrats Sdgal619 
Good luck to all.. :hugs:

X


----------



## DragonflyWing

I'm 7dpo today too, and I've been having AF type cramps, sore boobs starting last night, and vivid dreams. I hope this is our month!


----------



## sfaulk1

I've also had a few cramps but nothing major. I don't cramp during AF so I never know when she's coming. I've had a few headaches and I also feel bloated. Ugh....so frustrating not knowing lol!


----------



## sbl

I had sore boobs about a week before af was due so no its not too early!

Best of luck

xx


----------



## sfaulk1

Silly question.....when people say "sore boobs" how sore is that? Will it be obvious or only when I'm washing them, or putting a bra on? :dohh:


----------



## sbl

Not necessarily, I mean they could be very painful when you touch them or walking down the stairs or they could just be mildly sore.
But no they dont have to be woefully painful!

Many ladies give them a quick gentle squeeze to see if they are sore!! :haha:

I've been doing it all the time to make sure they still are!!!:blush:


----------



## sfaulk1

Oh Ok!! I was thinking I should be putting ice-packs on for the pain :haha: but mine have not been very sore, just my nipples. Hopefully, I'll get new symptoms follwed by a :bfp: Good luck to you as well :dust:


----------



## Tilly4444

sfaulk1 said:


> Oh Ok!! I was thinking I should be putting ice-packs on for the pain :haha: but mine have not been very sore, just my nipples. Hopefully, I'll get new symptoms follwed by a :bfp: Good luck to you as well :dust:

Good Luck for BFP :hugs:
X


----------



## Rowanbud

When I say sore boobs I mean that I'm conscious of them there all the time. When I drive, I can hardly bare the seatbelt across me, my poor man can't go anywhere near & I'm finding it difficult to get comfy in bed. It feels a relief to take my bra off at night too. I got some soft cup bras which I thought would be helpful but it didn't seem to make any difference... ah well, I'm just hoping it's all in a good cause! FC:flower:


----------



## DJMooMoo79

For me, sore boobs are if they ache or hurt when I press on them. They've always been like that for pms, and my first pregnancy


----------

